# Thule Hullavator + Hobie Pro Angler



## FishinFanatic (Oct 10, 2008)

Hi Guys,
Im considering buying a Hobie Pro Angler and trying to tee it up with a Hullavator anyone know if the Hobie PA fits on the Hullavator? This would be my ideal combo because i need to throw it up on the roof. Looking for easy solutions. Cheers

FishinFanatic


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

Doesnt look like it mate, exceeds both load and width capacity 

Specs per Thule website : Accommodates kayaks up to 36" wide and 75 lbs

*Hobie Pro Angler*
Length: 13' 8 " / 4.17 m
Width: *38"* / 0.97 m
Hull Weight: *88 lbs.* / 39.9 kg
Fully Rigged Weight: 138 lbs. / 62.6 kg
Capacity: 600 lbs. / 272 kg
Volume of forward Hatch Liner: 16 gal. / 60.6 l
Volume of the center Hatch Bucket: 2.9 gal. / 11 l
Rear Cargo Area: 5.1 ft2 / 0.47 m2


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

I have one for my Outback and the support cradles only just open wide enough for it, so it might be a push for the PA


----------



## FishinFanatic (Oct 10, 2008)

Damn, wish Thule would come out with a new model then :twisted: 
Any other Pro Angler owners out there want to share how they load their Yak onto the roof, mine will be going on top a X5 and it is pretty tall sitting on 20" rims.... used to own a revo and a jeep cherokee, and even that was a challenge to load it on top without scratching the car.


----------



## Dan85 (Oct 27, 2009)

its easy on my 4x4 dual cab.

put an old rug ontop of the closed tailgate and slide the yak up onto the roll bar then forward into the yak cradle. its on and tied down in 5 minutes. however that wasnt any use to you given you have neither a tailgate or roll bar :lol: maybe one of those rack and roll roof rack systems would work and looks like it would be easy to load aswell as saving your paint. not sure on brand or even if its sturdy enough for the mighty fish destruction platform that is the Pro angler. if your in my area your more than welcome to bring your car over and and have a mexican stand off between my pa and your car see what options might work for you.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday Fishin fanatic

I use a suction cap roof rack that I suction onto the back window of the wagon. I sit the nose of the PA up then lift the back and slide it on. 
I did have a pic of it some where I'll see what i can dig up. If your interested in the suction cups PM me and I will point you in the right direction they are very hard to find.

Cheers Dave


----------



## DantheFishoMan (Apr 16, 2009)

Here are a couple of posts that talk about this topic. I have posted some pics of my set up.

viewtopic.php?f=5&t=33951&p=362597#p362597

viewtopic.php?f=14&t=35292&p=369559#p369559


----------



## Rose (Jan 30, 2006)

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## FishinFanatic (Oct 10, 2008)

Rose said:


> I have a hullavator...it doesn't open very wide...although I haven't measured it with any of the wider kayaks. Up to 36 inches width, according to the literature that came with it. Best to get accurate measurements of the boat and the rack before spending the money, hullavators are not cheap. And yes, the load capacity is not that high, although I can't seem to find it at the moment...but you should definitely check that as well before committing your cash.


Well the next best solution that wont hurt me to much on the pocket would be the rack and roll. Thanks for the all the comments  much appreciated. I really do wish they did make a hullavator to cater for the PA though, that would have been supreme.


----------



## Sunhobie (Jun 22, 2006)

Hullavator in its current form, definitelywill not work on a Pro Angler. It is not wide enough and the lifting rams are not powerful enough.


----------

